# Whiteflies



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 9, 2006)

WHITEFLIES

Whiteflies are tiny moth like insects. Whiteflies like to feed on their host plants leaves. Unlike other insects whiteflies mate side by side and their eggs absorb water from the host leaf after the eggs are inserted into the lower surface. When the whiteflies egg hatches a minute crawler stage that moves about the leaf until it inserts its microscopic mouthparts to feed by sucking sap from the phloem. Adults and nymphs excrete honeydew, a sticky liquid in which a dark mold grows. 

HOW TO GET RID OF WHITEFLIES

1) Neem oil
2) Nicotine pyrethrin
3) Malathion
4) Sevin
5) Insecticidal soap
6) Sticky yellow traps



ORGANIC INSECT REPELLENT: provided by Mutt

Ingredients
1) 3 hot green peppers (canned or fresh) fresh works better
2) 2 or 3 cloves of garlic
3) 3/4 tsp liquid soap
4) 3 cups water

Puree the peppers and garlic cloves i a blender. Pour into a spray bottle and add the luquid soap and water. Let stand 24 hours. Strain out pulp and spray on infested plants, making sure to coat both tops and bottoms of leaves. 
NOTE: THIS CAN BURN THE HELL OUT OF YOUR EYES, NOSE, CUTS, ECT.
BE CAREFUL. 
I ask that you not reply to this thread it is for educational purposes only. Thank You, TBG


----------

